# Avalanche Classes in Eagle County



## kayakww1 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Level I Class at Colorado Mountain College, Edwards, Colorado*

Learn:
-What equipment works best.
-Avalanche rescue techniques
-The most common mistakes that get people in trouble.
-When and where avalanches are most likely to occur.
-Effective group dynamics.
-The 5 big rules of the backcountry.
-To use an avalanche beacon and search most efficiently.
-Stability analysis and tests.
-Safer route finding skills.
-Signs of instability.
-Terrain evaluation.

Instructors: Dan Aguilar, Mike Bradley, Mike Duffy.

*Class Dates: Jan 15,18,19,20. Feb 5,8,9,10*

Tuesday, Friday & Saturday evening, all day Sunday on Vail Pass.

Hands-on training Vail Pass-Stability analysis, snowpits.-Rescue on an actual avalanche slope.-Multiple beacon burials.-Observations-weather, terrain, avalanches..-Probing. 

To sign up: Call 569-2900 Cost: level I $118

*Level II avalanche class—Three day hut trip* 
Colorado Mountain College
Two evenings classroom and three day hut trip. Intensive class focusing on stability testing and analysis, snow science, route finding, decision making, terrain analysis, and group dynamics. Hands-on experience with group leading/decisions in avalanche terrain. Must be able to ski or board all conditions on advanced remote terrain and skin to the hut 7 miles. Great hands-on experience for those wanting to get more serious about the backcountry. The next step after taking a level I class. 

*Class evening 1/22, 1/24 hut 1/29-1/31 or Class evening 3/25, 3/27 hut 4/1-4/3 *Call 569-2900 for more information. Limited space available 

Any questions, email Mike Duffy: [email protected]


----------

